# My viv for a bearded dragon



## blade_hog (Oct 28, 2007)

HI all still got some way to go with making the viv for my bearded dragon.
I almost ready to start painting It but before I go out and get some wood paint I thought I'd ask to see If there paint that i should steer clear off.
There maybe also be a best paint I need to get.


----------



## RachelGC (Jul 24, 2007)

Hiya,

Your viv looks really nice..... what's it made from and how big haveyou built it?


----------



## blade_hog (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I was told 4x2x2 was a great size for a breaded Dragon so I thought to myself If I'm going to make I'd make It a bit bigger.

60x30x30 inch's didn't sound that big but In fact It Is quite big :lol2:
Just hope It not to big to stress the Baby beardie out.

I did not have a clue In what the best wood would be to use and walked around B&Q for to long and just went for Brazil ply 12mm sheets.
I will probably Make a frame Inside the viv out of some 2x2 just to add more strength to It, to be true It stronger than I thought It would be.

I still got a strip of 60x3 inch wood to fix to the front this will be about half a foot up.
then I have fixed glass below It and sliding above


----------



## RachelGC (Jul 24, 2007)

wow that's a pretty big viv!!!
better to have a bit more space than not to have enough!!

I've seen alot of people recommend Contiboard (the stuff that flat pack furnitutre is made of), but how if plywood works... why not, i bet it's cheaper than contiboard, and i bet you can get it in bigger sheets. Was it ok when screwing everything together

I'm planning on making my leo gecko a viv, and another one for when he gets som girlfriends, i'm very impressed with yours. 

Did you draw/make any plans? if so would you be willing to share them so i can adapt for my leo?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

That looks great, you could have a couple of baby BDs in there, and they'd be fine for life in that palace


----------



## blade_hog (Oct 28, 2007)

RachelGC said:


> wow that's a pretty big viv!!!
> better to have a bit more space than not to have enough!!
> 
> I've seen alot of people recommend Contiboard (the stuff that flat pack furnitutre is made of), but how if plywood works... why not, i bet it's cheaper than contiboard, and i bet you can get it in bigger sheets. Was it ok when screwing everything together
> ...


Ply cost just under £20 for a 8x4 sheet because of the size I went for I throw a lot of It a way, well left it there.
As for plans well yes I draw up the size and how I wanted It to go, then went to B&Q and worked out the rest of the measurements and got the ply cut.
Putting It together well make sure you take your time about doing It If you get a bit stressed walk away and think about It.

Once you work out all the measurements just make sure you worked It al out fine.

This Is how my one goes

Bottom 60x30
top 60x30
sides 30x30
strips for front 2=59x3 and one at 59x5
The ceiling 59x29

Wooden dowel and small screws for fixing It together, just make sure you drill a small hole for the screw first.
The top will always be able to come off so I can get to things like light fitting and so on, I will use wooden dowel just to hold It in place.

To start I started with the ceiling and fixing this to one side, then I put the 59x5 strip on.

















Then I fitted the other side and the bottom you got to take time here so It don't fall apart!

















Once I done that I fitted the and then move on to the 3inch side strip









He some more pic's of It hope It help and just one more thing I'm no good at this stuff !


















Wow I could also use it to keep this little monkey In


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

WOW that really is big looking at that last pic! A baby BD will get lost in that lol !


----------



## RachelGC (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Mate that's a huge help!! Can't believe it's big enough to fit a little girl in :lol2: no probs with a couple of BD.

I'll let you know how i get on with mine, gunna work on plans this weekend!

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

you have done a great job there should look fantastic when it's all decorated and has beardie/s in there.: victory:


----------



## blade_hog (Oct 28, 2007)

just an update


----------



## RachelGC (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey,

What kind of stain / varnish have you used? :2thumb:


----------



## blade_hog (Oct 28, 2007)

I used Ronseal wood stain can't varnish It yet, need to make holes and things first.
I've got some Clear gloss Varnish for when Its ready to go on, Oh and the wood stain is for exterior wood.
Was thinking about the humidity and thought that sounded better.


----------



## RachelGC (Jul 24, 2007)

it's going to look fab when it's all done and you have BD's in it :2thumb:


----------



## derbyleighton (Sep 10, 2007)

:2thumb: looking good


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

blade_hog said:


> I used Ronseal wood stain can't varnish It yet, need to make holes and things first.
> I've got some Clear gloss Varnish for when Its ready to go on, Oh and the wood stain is for exterior wood.
> * Was thinking about the humidity *and thought that sounded better.


looks good
what humidity? 
its for a BD, they don't like/need high humidity, it should be as low as possible


----------



## mickie_quinn89 (Nov 1, 2007)

wow how much did it cost this?


----------



## mickie_quinn89 (Nov 1, 2007)

what you putting on the front of it to keep your bd's in


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

very nice mate well done !!!


----------



## blade_hog (Oct 28, 2007)

markhill said:


> looks good
> what humidity?
> its for a BD, they don't like/need high humidity, it should be as low as possible


I heard that some people spray there viv In the morning witch I'll probably Do, this will give some Humidity low I know but best be safe than sorry.

As for cost just over £80 so far.

The bottom front will be fixed glass and sliding glass at the top.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

blade_hog said:


> *I heard that some people spray there viv In the morning witch I'll probably Do, this will give some Humidity low I know but best be safe than sorry.*
> 
> As for cost just over £80 so far.
> 
> The bottom front will be fixed glass and sliding glass at the top.


If your going to spray anything then spray the BD *outside of the viv, *spraying the viv will increase the humidity and high humidity in a BD viv can cause respitory infection.
BD's dont need spraying and neither do their vivs, the humidity in my BD vivs is lower than 30%, anything more than 50% is too much.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

nice viv mate.
the paint looks a little sticky to me from the pics but im sure its fine, yourd know if it wasnt.

make sure to heat the viv up with all equipment in it for a bit before the beardie goes in so you can confirm theres no odour from the paint etc though.

A Light spray on the beardie once a day is a good idea... the idea isnt to spray the viv though, just the beardie.

Although a light spray on certain areas if your encouraging him to lap a few drops of water up is ok.

a small accidental wettening of part of the viv wont do much to the humidity though, but bare in mind we really want it lower than our natural household humidity [which around here seems to be about 40%] so you really dont wana make it higher atall.
The more ventilation in the vivarium the better air flow and better the viv will cope with it without the humidity going up.

by the way... have you decided on ventialtion yet?
household size vents [3 of them] would work perfectly with that viv.


----------



## blade_hog (Oct 28, 2007)

Just an update Now Christmas and new year the way got a bit more of the viv done.
Hope to move him/her In the next 2 weeks


----------



## richyrich (Dec 24, 2007)

i am inspired!! i think a trip to b&q is in order!! bring on the power tools.......lol
top job!!!


----------

